# Live concert recording of "After Work, late at night"



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!

I put up the live recording of my "After work, late at night" on my website, played on the 18th of May 2008 by The Octave Chamber Orchestra in North Seattle.

Have a look here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/concerts.htm

best wishes

André


----------



## marval

Hi Andre

I have just listened your music. It is a lovely piece, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Well done for your composing, It was beautifully played as well.


I always enjoy listening to your work.

Well done.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn

Very nice performance of your work ... and great exposure for you as a composer, as well. Let's hope there will be many more performances of all your compositions.


----------



## adrian allan

Nice piece and well performed - congratulations.


----------

